# Club3D HD 7850 Royal Queen 1 GB



## W1zzard (Jul 18, 2012)

Club3D's HD 7850 RoyalQueen comes with a modest 1 GB of memory, which is half that of a typical HD 7850. Nevertheless we got some interesting results in our testing. The card is just as fast as the 2 GB HD 7850, at full HD resolutions and below. Coming at a more than reasonable $195, the card is also one of the most affordable choices on the market.

*Show full review*


----------



## GSquadron (Jul 26, 2012)

Very nice price


----------



## dj-electric (Jul 26, 2012)

Well, for 195$ you can't really ask for more these days. Defo beating the competitor GTX560Ti for the 200$ price point.
Now if we all just wait 3 weeks or so...


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 26, 2012)

nice price and good performance that really gives a kick plus it shows what 1gb video memory really still can do even in 1920x1200 ^^


----------



## Nihilus (Jul 26, 2012)

UN-FRICKEN-REAL!  This card hangs with it's 2GB brother in all games at 2560x1600 except battle field.  I am rather surprised AMD didn't release this themselves like they did with the 1GB 6950.  At stock speeds it runs with the GTX 560ti for a bit less money.  It overclocks like a banshee and rubs elbows with a GTX 580 when it does.  All for $195.  AMAZING!
    It makes me wonder if one of these board manufactures will release a 1.5GB or 2GB 7950.  Only problem there is they will be shooting themselves in the foot since it will be faster than an HD 7870 for the same amount.  Unless you plan on xfire or SLI running cinema 4k, 3GB memory is an overkill it seems.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 26, 2012)

The chart shows 2 GB og mem - fault or?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 26, 2012)

VulkanBros said:


> The chart shows 2 GB og mem - fault or?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120726/Capture019597.jpg



Yes. Wizz please change.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 26, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Yes. Wizz please change.



he did that once, and now it's wrong again


----------



## Casecutter (Jul 26, 2012)

Ok this is an excellent offering and really is the 1920x mainstream darling.  I mean to be at 6970/GTX580 territory and under $200 what's not to love!  

And, North American AIB’s like Sapphire and PowerColor should be engineering this configuration into our markets… quick.  I’d like to see them stick with Samsung or Hynix, give it a similarly nice HP cooler, while skip any OC’n if they believe they should charge for it (I'll do it myself).  I’m sure AIB’s could sell a ton, the market is ripe as who knows when and if Nvidia can give folk this level from a GK106 GTX650.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 27, 2012)

fixed


----------



## Joe Public (Jul 27, 2012)

"Royal Queen".   About the strangest name I've heard in a while, lol.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 27, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> fixed



when i click on the Manufacturer i get this link http://www.club3d.com/ and it's not working for me, but i have always used this link to Club-3D: http://www.club-3d.com/

just to let u know W1zzard ^^;


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 27, 2012)

fixed


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 27, 2012)

Damn, wish I was in the market for a card, I'd jump on this.

How much is a XFX 5870 XXX selling for these days?


----------



## sliderider (Aug 19, 2012)

I don't know where you're getting your pricing from, but I can't find this card for much less than 220 pounds in the UK or 245 Euros in Europe and those prices are a long way from $195 US. They are closer to $340 US and for that price there are faster cards available.


----------



## sliderider (Aug 19, 2012)

Joe Public said:


> "Royal Queen".   About the strangest name I've heard in a while, lol.



You forget the Powercolor Evilqueen cards, then.


----------



## Frick (Aug 19, 2012)

sliderider said:


> I don't know where you're getting your pricing from, but I can't find this card for much less than 220 pounds in the UK or 245 Euros in Europe and those prices are a long way from $195 US. They are closer to $340 US and for that price there are faster cards available.



People really have to stop compare US prices to europe prices, and especially UK prices (taxes mostly, and things are more expensive in Europe). The cheapest 7850 RQ are about 1800SEK (225€)

Anyway I really like the Royalqueen cards. Good value. I kinda wish they had a 7770 though.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 19, 2012)

Joe Public said:


> "Royal Queen".   About the strangest name I've heard in a while, lol.



This is Club 3D we are talkin about- their Bases is on the deck of 52


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 19, 2012)

sliderider said:


> I don't know where you're getting your pricing from, but I can't find this card for much less than 220 pounds in the UK or 245 Euros in Europe and those prices are a long way from $195 US. They are closer to $340 US and for that price there are faster cards available.



http://geizhals.at/eu/791303


----------



## gundukutty (Aug 24, 2012)

It's really nice..


----------

